# Swimsuit Photoshoot with model Estefania



## Ecstylez (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi! Name's Mark, just joined TPF today :blushing:

Been a looooong time since I've shot anything model related, lol. This is my first time shooting at the beach again since like last year, shot a beautiful young model named Estefania 

*BEHIND THE SCENES VIDEO! *
Swimsuit Shoot with Estefania Serrano | Mark Eccleston Photography

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




behind the scenes









more photos and details on the blog : Returned to the beach! With Estefania Serrano

C&C?


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm really feeling #2. I also checked out your website. It has a smooth feel to it. Did you do the work?


----------



## artoledo (Sep 24, 2010)

I like these Mark! I'm from your neck of the woods. Maybe we should link up sometime.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 24, 2010)

Really like #2 and #3. Gorgeous model! The first shot kinda of bugs me because the Red ( imo ) doesnt go well with the animal print...but shes still hot, so it works i guess 
Good job though!


----------



## ghache (Sep 24, 2010)

really good stuff!


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Sep 24, 2010)

i feel like the first two are cropped a little too closely.  

And dayyyum if you have models around like that you should be doing WAY more shooting.


----------



## petereoin (Sep 24, 2010)

GotaLuvThosPens said:


> i feel like the first two are cropped a little too closely.
> 
> And dayyyum if you have models around like that you should be doing WAY more shooting.




I like the photos, but have to agree about the tight cropping
no. 1  - Cutoff hand, leg and head
no. 2 - Cutoff arms


----------



## g-fi (Sep 28, 2010)

#2 is especially nice, except for cutting off her toes. I don't mind the arm chop half so much as the feet.


----------



## dubaifor (Sep 29, 2010)

cool shoot
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 29, 2010)

Great stuff, the first two are awesome.


----------



## Corvphotography (Sep 30, 2010)

man, good job! i love the video!  Greta photos. number 2 is by far my favorite.  I would love a pic like this at my desk of my girlfriend. lol  I like how the first pic has sand all over her, rather than wipe it all off. keep up the GREAT work


----------

